# Czech Digital Watches-prim



## Gilius (Mar 7, 2009)

I must boast .....vintage digital watches,which was made in my country.....They were producing about 1983/84.....only one year....reason was unrealibility moduls(Zavod Elektronika, Minsk).....many was wrong.These are perfect....

.....photos are made by my friend on Czech forum(Filo-boxer)




























and this were mine......a gave it as Christmas gift .....


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

think you have added a new dimension to the forum-top man


----------



## Gilius (Mar 7, 2009)

thankÂ´s.....but....i present digital watches from my country only...... :wink2:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Nice. Prim make some good looking watches. I believe Mmmara collects them as well.

Have you seen this thread

I still love the look of this white dialed version:










Edit: oops, just realised that i'm posting automatics in the digital forum.


----------



## andy s (Jan 25, 2009)

potz said:


> Is it just me or don't the images load?


no images here.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Work fine for me

Never could get my tongue round "čtvrtek" though :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gilius (Mar 7, 2009)

next color variation.......if i can????Or...if you want???? 










These are NOS(with original blac leather strap)


----------



## Gilius (Mar 7, 2009)

last photo is from Filo-Boxer.......


----------



## Biges (Jul 10, 2009)

Nice photos!

Gilius, do you have any more info about the production of these digital watches? The price and what were they replaced with in the production line of Prim?

Thanks


----------



## Gilius (Mar 7, 2009)

Biges said:


> Nice photos!
> 
> Gilius, do you have any more info about the production of these digital watches? The price and what were they replaced with in the production line of Prim?
> 
> Thanks


of course : They were producing about 1983/84.....only one year....reason was unrealibility moduls.....many was wrong. Modules are Soviet Elektronika.


----------

